

Show HN: Popularity test between any 2 things. Useless or useful? (iOS App) - nullcode000
https://itunes.apple.com/ro/app/versus-ask-the-planet/id736726885?mt=8

======
nullcode000
It's based on the number of Google search results.

The concept is that the more results something has -> more mentions by people
-> more popular.

------
lookup23713
Nice execution of a simple idea.

